# My Vacation



## justallan (Nov 2, 2014)

I'm having a great time down here in the south.
I flew into Nashville and am calling Pigeon Forge home base while we are playing tourists.
Thursday we drove through the Smokey Mountains and loved it.
Friday we went to Dollywood. The park is worth the money, but the staff really make your day great. These folks are absolutely wonderful and make your visit something to temember.
Today we hit the Tennessee Aviation Museum and loved it and went to the Lumberjack shopper show and had a great time there also.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## HomeBody (Nov 2, 2014)

I was in the Smokys 2 weeks ago south of the park in NE GA. Really nice. How's the traffic around Pigeon Forge? Usually worse than Chicago this time of year. Gatlinburg is bad too with the skinny roads. Gary

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 2, 2014)

Nice pictures- Have fun.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 2, 2014)

I love that area. Beautiful country. Glad you're having fun. Can't remember if they allow cameras in the av museum or not.


----------



## justallan (Nov 2, 2014)

Pigeon Forge is a darn busy place, but the layout of the roads is simple enough that you can't really get lost.
Larry and I had a great time at the Tennessee Aviation Museum and I got lots of pictures, I'm just having a rough time figuring out the new laptop.
Updated coming.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Nov 2, 2014)

If I'm not mistaken, Gatlinburg has their Christmas lights on around this time... you can take a trolley ride for around $10 and see some really cool lights. 

We used to go down that way a lot, being only 4ish hours away, it is just far enough to call a vacation, but close enough to make a weekend trip out of it. Cades cove is a great place to visit if you have a day you'd like to see some of the sights. Not uncommon at all to see deer, bear, turkey, and lots of beautiful nature. 

Comedy barn in Pigeon Forge is a pretty fun thing to do as well. Enjoy your time down there!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Nov 2, 2014)

Did you get snow yesterday? I was on the other side of the mountains, in Asheville, yesterday and we got a pretty goo early season snow. Have fun, beautiful area!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 2, 2014)

Allan, looks like a great time! I spent a month in Chattanooga with family when I was younger; it's beautiful country! Enjoy your vacation! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan (Nov 2, 2014)

We got a little snow and a few roads were closed, but there's plenty to do.
They are getting ready for Christmas and the lights seem to be multiplying by the day, although I haven't took any pics.
Here's a few pics of the lumberjack show last night.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ironman123 (Nov 2, 2014)

Enjoy, enjoy, enjoy. Loved going through the Smokies.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SENC (Nov 2, 2014)

Nice lumberjackette!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 2, 2014)

The blond has the nicest legs of any sawyer I have seen.............




SENC said:


> Nice lumberjackette!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## SENC (Nov 2, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> The blond has the nicest legs of any sawyer I have seen.............


Well, I haven't traditionally made a habit of checking out sawyers' s legs, but I might start!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 2, 2014)

SENC said:


> Well, I haven't traditionally made a habit of checking out sawyers' s legs, but I might start!




Neither have I been then again I have never seen anybody with legs like that could saw. Obviously in my younger years I was not looking in right places........

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## justallan (Nov 2, 2014)

Believe this guys, I may have "accidently" got a few more pics of that little lady.
Actually she sang the Star Spangled Banner very nicely, was very nice to watch clogging, ran down a string of logs on the water and ran a Stihl 036 (I think it was) with quite a bit of confidence for the cookie cutting competition.
All of the waiters and waitresses were a part of the show, plus they had a either 4 or 6 guys for the specialized events. All in all it was a great show.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## justallan (Nov 2, 2014)

Here's some of the Tennessee Aviation Museum.
The first on is of the same type of engine that powered the Spruce Goose. I forget all of the specifics, but remember this thing has 28 cylinders and there were 4 of them on the Spruce Goose.
Sorry I don't know anything about this stuff, I was more interested in listening to a few of our retired vets that were visiting telling their memories of what they did and saw when some of these planes were used.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 2, 2014)

Glad your having a good time Allan!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan (Nov 3, 2014)

Well, we are heading for my families place in Illinois and I,m here to tell you I'm plenty ready to be away from all the lights and traffic.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 3, 2014)

Man that Mig 17 looks like such a fun ride.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Nov 3, 2014)

Feel free to swing by my shop on your way... If I'm not mistaken, you'll be going about 15 minutes from me, assuming you're coming up through Knoxville and louisville

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan (Nov 3, 2014)

Thanks for the offer, but we're pushing for getting home tonight.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Nov 3, 2014)

SENC said:


> Well, I haven't traditionally made a habit of checking out sawyers' s legs, but I might start!


Saw this on facebook... couldn't help but think it resembled Allan a bit...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## justallan (Nov 12, 2014)

I made it home last night, but it was an expensive trip home for sure.
There was a little snow and it was somewhere between cold and friggin cold when I flew into Billings. I had two dead batteries in my truck and you just can't use a booster pack on a diesel, so instead of spending the $150 on a tow truck I went ahead and just bought new ones instead. The folks at the parts house were decent enough to deliver them for $289 for the pair, but at least I'm good for now and am at home.
I'll post some pics after I get done feeding this morning.
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## justallan (Nov 12, 2014)

Well, so much for T-shirts and Hoodies! It didn't snow very much, but night before last I was fishing after dark in jeans and a hoody.



 


These two pictures are of "Hole in Rock" or something like that. I was told that the pirates and outlaws used it as a hide out part of the year way back when.


 


This place was right near "Hole in Rock".
I think it would have been a great job to build, but I'm thinking it had to be an architects nightmare.


 


Here's a shot of the Ohio River in Rosiclare, Illinois.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## DavidDobbs (Nov 12, 2014)

Cave n Rock. Maybe?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan (Nov 12, 2014)

Yup, that would be it. LOL
I can't be smart and beautiful too, Daggumit!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## HomeBody (Nov 13, 2014)

Outlaws hung out there and preyed on settlers coming down the Ohio River. Rosiclare is where all the old fluorite mines are. Wild and wooly area. Gary

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan (Nov 13, 2014)

Thanks Gary. That entire area is absolutely beautiful and I'll be going back. I could have spent plenty more time out wandering, but needed to get home.
I wanted to visit the museum in Rosiclare, but they were closed so I had to settle for a couple pics instead.



 


I went to visit "Garden of the Gods", which is a bunch of rock formations that are simply stunning.





 

 

 

 


Bunches more pictures, just holler when you've seen enough, LOL.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------

